# kohler magnum 16



## jaybird62 (Sep 28, 2006)

i got an kohler m 16 that has a high speed flutter when under a load. when i initally looked at it the throtle shaft bushing in the carb were wallowed out bad allowing the throttle to bind when the engine was accelerated. replaced the carb and checked the valve lash. also found contamination in the fuel tank partially blocking the screen on the shut off valve. problem went away i thought. customer calls the next day still doing the same thing. now the guy thinks i sold him a carb he did not need. now i am thinking the exhaust valve may also be galled and sticking. what do you think 30 yr? sorry i cannot give you the number of hours on it as the hr meter i nonfunctional


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Well anything is possible, but I would be more suspect of the valve seat and face may need cleaning and seating, more so then the valve sticking.

This flutter, is it just occasional or is it constant once a load is applied?

What spark plug gap are you using?


----------



## jaybird62 (Sep 28, 2006)

it an ocassional flutter. like it looses compression for a couple of seconds then ramps back up. i gapped it at 25 ths.


----------



## phillipmc (Jan 27, 2008)

Is the spark plug new ? Also you may want to check your valve seats and valve guides


----------

